# [OK]Owners of 'Alfa AWUS036NHA', tell me about the device :)

## cord

Actually I think purchase this. There are several issues.

1. How stable adapter works with 'open firmware'?

2. Does the adapter works in "Access Point Mode" when using 'open firmware'?

Thank you.Last edited by cord on Sat Jun 14, 2014 9:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khayyam

 *cord wrote:*   

> 1. How stable adapter works with 'open firmware'?

 

cord ... the chipset is Atheros AR9271, the dirver is ath9k_htc, and the firmware is open so most likely stable (Atheros is one of the best supported wireless deivces on linux).

 *cord wrote:*   

> 2. Does the adapter works in "Access Point Mode" when using 'open firmware'?

 

Yes, the only thing that is not supported (yet) is powersave. That said, I would probably buy a AWUS036H rather than the AWUS036NHA. Note also that there are a lot of fake Alpha's on the market, keep that in mind if buying online.

I've not used a AWUS036NHA, but have setup a long distance point-to-point with the AWUS036H, its a nice device but *really* if you're just setting up an AP then I would go with a cheaper card.

best ... khay

----------

## cord

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> That said, I would probably buy a AWUS036H

 

One man here said, that it doesn't support AP mode at all.

More links (problems described):

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/how-to-get-rtl8187-in-master-mode-775203/

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=86612

http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/showthread.php?t=38266

ps I need make possible to set up adapter as Access Point.

----------

## khayyam

 *cord wrote:*   

>  *khayyam wrote:*   That said, I would probably buy a AWUS036H 
> 
> One man here said, that it doesn't support AP mode at all.

 

cord ... this is from june 2011, kernel version 2.6.40, so pre NL80211.

 *cord wrote:*   

> More links (problems described):
> 
> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/how-to-get-rtl8187-in-master-mode-775203/
> 
> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=86612
> ...

 

similarly, these are posts are from december 2009 and march 2011.

 *cord wrote:*   

> ps I need make possible to set up adapter as Access Point.

 

There are much cheaper cards out there that will work ...

best ... khay

----------

## cord

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> cord ... this is from june 2011, kernel version 2.6.40, so pre NL80211.

 

I think, it will be better to ask linuxwireless at current time.

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> There are much cheaper cards out there that will work ...

 

I need USB/free(open)_firmware(or no firmware)/AP_mode_support device.

----------

## cord

 *cord wrote:*   

> Actually I think purchase this. There are several issues. 
> 
> 1. How stable adapter works with 'open firmware'?
> 
> 2. Does the adapter works in "Access Point Mode" when using 'open firmware'?

 

Bought. And so, I answer myself.

1. Stability is still testing...

2. Yes.

----------

